# Không muốn già quá nhanh thì nên duy trì 5 thói quen ngăn ngừa lão hóa da sớm sau đây



## vietmom (28/8/18)

*Chẳng ai muốn mình bị gọi là "bà cô già" khi mới chỉ ở độ tuổi đầu 2, thế nhưng, có rất nhiều thứ sẽ tác động đến làn da của bạn và khiến bạn chóng già hơn tuổi.*

Con gái luôn mong muốn có thể giữ mãi nét thanh xuân tươi trẻ của mình nên thường tìm đủ mọi cách để ngăn ngừa lão hóa da sớm. Tuy nhiên, nếu bạn chỉ chú ý đến chế độ ăn uống hay tập luyện mà không để tâm đến một số thói quen trong ngày thì tình trạng lão hóa da sớm vẫn có thể xuất hiện khi bạn còn trẻ. Cùng tìm hiểu một số thói quen chống lão hóa da sau đây để luôn giữ vững được nét tươi trẻ, bền bỉ theo thời gian con gái nhé!

*Bôi kem chống nắng trước khi ra đường*
Nhiều người thường lầm tưởng tình trạng lão hóa da là do vấn đề tuổi tác gây ra, vậy nhưng, ánh nắng cũng có thể là một trong những thủ phạm chính thúc đẩy quá trình lão hóa da sớm. Nếu bạn nhận thấy làn da của mình nhăn nheo, sạm màu, xuất hiện đồi mồi, vết chân chim... thì đó là những dấu hiệu cảnh báo làn da đang bị tiếp xúc quá nhiều với ánh nắng mặt trời nên gây ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng đến nhan sắc. Do đó, trước khi ra đường, bạn đừng quên bôi kem chống nắng ngay cả khi ngồi trước cửa sổ nhà mình vì ánh nắng vẫn có thể chiếu xuyên qua làn da của bạn.




​*Uống đủ nước trong ngày*
Làn da của bạn sẽ bị khô nứt, bong tróc nếu bạn không cung cấp đủ độ ẩm cần thiết cho cơ thể. Bởi lẽ, da khô sẽ không sản xuất hoặc tiết ra rất ít dầu nên dẫn đến tình trạng nứt nẻ, sần sùi. Trung bình mỗi ngày, bạn nên uống đủ từ 2 - 2,5 lít nước để duy trì hoạt động của các cơ quan trong cơ thể và giúp làn da luôn dẻo dai, săn chắc.

*Hạn chế gặp căng thẳng*
Căng thẳng triền miên chính là một trong những kẻ thù hàng đầu gây tổn hại đến nhan sắc của bạn. Khoa học đã chứng minh, tình trạng căng thẳng thần kinh có nguy cơ cao dẫn đến lão hóa sớm. Khi bạn căng thẳng, cơ thể sẽ bị ảnh hưởng và gây rối loạn nội tiết tố, từ đó làm hại tới chức năng hoạt động của các cơ quan, biểu hiện ra bên ngoài như bạc tóc, nhăn da, thâm mắt...




​*Tránh xa chất kích thích*
Rượu, bia, thuốc lá... đều là những chất kích thích gây ảnh hưởng xấu đến cơ thể của bạn. Đơn cử như khói thuốc sẽ phá hủy vitamin và làm mất đi độ căng bóng, mịn màng của làn da. Hay rượu bia sẽ khiến bạn mất nước nhanh, các lớp mao mạch dưới da cũng bị giãn dần, từ đó khiến da xỉn màu và mất sức sống.




​*Bổ sung các thực phẩm chống lão hóa hàng ngày*
Ngoài các thói quen bảo vệ làn da từ bên ngoài, bạn cũng nên tìm đến những loại thực phẩm giàu chất chống oxy hóa và vitamin từ trái cây, rau xanh... để ngăn ngừa tình trạng lão hóa da sớm. Một số loại thực phẩm như trái cây có múi, bông cải xanh, cà rốt, cá hồi... sẽ giúp làn da của bạn luôn hồng hào, trẻ khỏe.




​_Nguồn: Guu_​


----------

